# St. George waterfowl hunting



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys I am heading down to St. George for Turkey Day. Is there any good duck hunting down there? I am not asking for your secret spots just wanting to know where to hunt or check out. 

thanks everyone


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Well Ive scouted a tiny bit down there, I have family there too. Ive seen ducks at Bakers Reservoir last September. They were way out in the middle. There were a bunch of remains of the previous seasons blinds along the shore. I think with a good spread, dog or canoe, you can have some luck there. Then again I'm not sure how it is this year. At least its an option though!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

baker res. is dry no water you are better off hunting quail on Utah hill


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you hunt Gunlock?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

gunlock is close to hunting. it use to be open to hunting the state park took it so it all a state park now


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r651/r651-614.htm 
You CAN hunt gunlock and many other state parks. I was surprised to see that hunting waterfowl at yuba, otter creek, Paiute and many other places though were closed to hunting as of October 1st.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've jump shot mallards off of a stretch of the Virgin River that goes through a place called Babylon just East of the town of Leeds. Leeds is 15 or 20 minutes north of St. George. It may not be absolutely loaded with ducks but there are a few and there's a possibility to turn it into a mixed bag hunt with some quail. Anything beats hanging around with the in-laws though . Shoot me a pm if you want some more specific info.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the responses


----------

